# Haynie or shoalwater???



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Hey guys we're looking into getting a new boat since the one we've had for 15 years or so left us stranded in the middle of a tournament the other day and left us going home with only 1 keeper trout..... In a tournament we have won the last 6 years running. It's come down to 3 choices.... Haynie, shoalwater, or blue wave<--- don't ask why. I want to know your thoughts as well as pros and cons..... Please!!!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Desperado


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Desperado?????


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

lol.There both good boats!


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

That's all u have to say? C'mon guys.... There's got to be some controversy somewhere.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

You have to wait for the evening tower shift to roll in.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Popcorn anyone?


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

I can hear the beers opening, ice tinkling, whiskey pouring and knuckles cracking in front of keyboards. Hang on boys...it could be a bumpy ride. I have opted for a Pathfinder so I have no dog in this fight. Look forward to the forthcoming opinions though.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

JJ gold once told me this thread has been done only once!


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Lol... Really? I wasn't even wanting to make a nice thread this time.... But if it happens so be it. I want all the opinions and input I can get, since my current boat made us lose our tournament for the first time in 6 years!!!!! Ahhhh still so angry about that. Mom got see sick from being in the water dead so long and worrying about me. (I was stuck 400 yards away on a reef with about 500 dollars worth of gear and no way in hell was I swimming or leaving my gear!!!)


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Make a poll and it wouldn't be fair unless you included a desperado in the poll!

Go Tran Sport!


----------



## GacresOutdoors (May 21, 2012)

Get a Tran!

Baby Cats Rule!!!


----------



## CaptJadams (Jul 27, 2012)

Texas boat needs r different than Louisiana we don't tend to need to get as shallow as y'all do. My guide service has haynie and nautic star I love the haynie I can take it to the rigs offshore still get shallow light dry riding but plus the ability to customize. Now as far as a boat that's gonna last u 20 yrs the blue wave hull would be the strongest u can't make a 1700lb boat stronger than a 2500lb


----------



## CaptJadams (Jul 27, 2012)

Forgot to put and between rigs and still get shallow


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Haynie all the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boatdriver (Feb 28, 2006)

Haynie!


----------



## Turningheads23 (Nov 2, 2011)

Go with a majek extreme best all around boat out there


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Kayak

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## eesmike (Aug 18, 2010)

patwilson said:


> Popcorn anyone?


No kidding......


----------



## Croaker slinger (Feb 10, 2011)

Tran and forget it!


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

I have had two of the three and all I can say is how did Bluewave get in the equation??

Sent from my LT28at using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

*Shoalwater 23 Cat*

Shoalwater 23 Cat. Fish in this ultimate machine / tool, and you will not regret your decision.


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

You should get a Blue Wave just for asking.


----------



## Brandon1107 (Jun 16, 2009)

FWIW I rode in both and bought a Haynie HO. I loved the ride and the speed. Smackdaddy rode in it this week and I showed him what a 27 1/2" ULM trout looked like. 

Brandon


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

I recently purchased a 22 foot Bluewave STL and I'm really liking it.My budget was pretty low since it's considered a toy. My first choice would be a Desporado for an all around boat but rigged the way I wanted we were kicking 60k. My second choice would be the Shoalwater Cat with a Yami. My wife wanted higher sides than what the Cat has so the Shoalwater was out. I did consider A Haynie but after looking at older models as I did I found a few transom issues I did not like. Also I was told the 4 stroke motor was to heavy for the boat and I have always been sold on Yamaha and wanted a 4 stroke. I will say I did not go visit with the Haynie people and ask questions so I my evaluation is not fare. I recommend doing that if you are considering a Haynie. All are good boats. The Bluewave is a tank and I know many old timers who own and swear by these. Good luck.


----------



## boatdriver (Feb 28, 2006)

Turningheads23 said:


> Go with a majek extreme best all around boat out there


Haynie's run circles around extremes. Extremes may be faster, but as far as all around, the 24 HO is way better. Deeper keel and better bow flare. Both are very shallow for bay boats, but in rough chop, a Haynie will outperform an extreme everyday.


----------



## RobRed (Jan 9, 2011)

Turningheads23 said:


> Go with a majek extreme best all around boat out there


X2 im a Majek guy myself but the next best choice imo would be the haynie...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

boatdriver said:


> Haynie's run circles around extremes. Extremes may be faster, but as far as all around, the 24 HO is way better. Deeper keel and better bow flare. Both are very shallow for bay boats, but in rough chop, a Haynie will outperform an extreme everyday.


Ran these two this week on the way down south and the haynie ho had the ears layed back and smoked the majek ext on moderate chop even with two more guys, a bunch of fish, twice as much fuel and 25 less horsepower. Im no boat guru but saw it with my own eyes. Ate it for breakfast looking for a snack afterwards.

-mac-


----------



## RobRed (Jan 9, 2011)

boatdriver said:


> Haynie's run circles around extremes. Extremes may be faster, but as far as all around, the 24 HO is way better. Deeper keel and better bow flare. Both are very shallow for bay boats, but in rough chop, a Haynie will outperform an extreme everyday.


 "outperform an extreme everyday" , please tell me your not serious....


----------



## Team Reel Slick (Jun 16, 2009)

*Shoalwater 23 Cat*

I just sold mine and I'm waiting on the new one. Best all around boat I have owned. Shallow running, smooth and dry ride. Not the fastest boat out there but not everyone needs to go over 60 anyway. but will go where most won't and do it without beating you up. Plenty of fishing room and storage and it will perform well with anything from a 150-300. My choice hands down.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Haynie


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

23 Shoalwater is the best of your group but the Haynie has better service after the sale.


----------



## TxDave (Jul 9, 2009)

Go demo a Haynie HO and it will sell itself.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Get a Desperado and a couple of innertubes to hang on your Power Pole. Sunday Beach Edition.


----------



## SaltwaterJunkie (Jun 25, 2011)

Haynie!


----------



## boatdriver (Feb 28, 2006)

RobRed said:


> "outperform an extreme everyday" , please tell me your not serious....


Let me retract my above statement. Maybe not EVERYDAY. But, 8 out 10 days, yes, in MY OPINION. Here's my points......It's hard to compare a 22' or 25' Extreme to a 24' HO. The deeper vee of the HO is better for the chop. The weight of the 25' is in it's own class. Although, the 25' will get up in some shallow marsh. The Majek seems to be a giant flatbottom fiberglass boat that would beat you to death in chop. Seems the Majek would slap while on anchor, not powerpole. Majeks are built for speed. HO is built for fishability and pretty good speed for it's demesions. But, Ive seen a 22' Extreme and an HO go the same places and jump up in the same hole. I guess I'm a little biased on Haynie, but the HO seems to be a better all around boat.


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

So far so good!!! I'm liking all the input, but you guys going for the 
Majeks and desperados are going to have to give me more..... Because so far I'm leaning towards haynie. I am still however open to more input!!!! I do want a boat that will knock down the chop and run shallow.... Not super skinny but skinny. So shoot away and keep me entertained!!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Take a look at the Tran Sport SVT.

What is this obsession with speed anyway? Ride, dryness, rigging and service after the sale should be what to look for. 

That and which boat flips your trigger after testing a LOT of them on the water.

TH


----------



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

Ive owned both haynie and shoalwater cats..... I have also sold both of them not because i didnt like..... i loved them but they are one trick pony's they will both run super shallow and cut across a moderate choppy bay smoothly, but you wont find yourself to far past or even at the jetties in rought conditions.. and you say you fish tourneys, then you know a tourney has a set date and if the weather isnt good and the fish are in deeper rougher water then the cat is pretty much a no go... with that being said i would consider something with a v and sides to cut waves and to stay dry. also no matter what you hear im telling you know ive had v hulls and cats.." i have a key west right now" a cat WILL NOT handle as good as a v hull as far as steering backing and turning.. and wont get the mph as a v hull, however they are MUCH more stable on the water and can go places your v holes wont. wich is a huge advantage. back to the subject i cant tell you wich boat is better, they both perform well. It would be a personal preference to you on wich one fits your wallet and looks better. my opinion to you is to check out a pathfinder.. very popular boats will run shallow and can handle some fairly rough water, since you like to touney fish you might find yourself needing to run deep rough water... one more thing if you get a v hull type boat do yourself a favor and slap a yama 4 stroke on it.. lol hope this helps..


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Thanks trout hunter and bait bucket.... But are both these companies pretty a dement on letting u test drive? Anyone else???? Anymore good info? I could sure use it..... Since anyway I go it's going to be a big chunk of change. Thanks again in advance. Any other boats of interest?


----------



## eesmike (Aug 18, 2010)

Test drive em all, pick the one you like best, and meets your fishing needs......

Speaking from experience, I would take a hard look at the history of customer service!


----------



## jmou50 (Jun 2, 2005)

Currently own 21 Haynie Cat, powered with Yam 150 TRP. Prior to Haynie, I owned a Majek RfL, powered with 150 YAM TRP.

Haynie Cat performs better than MAJEK.

Better ride, great hole shot.

Max speed: 45.7 MPH. Cruises great at 3500 RPM's

As someone has said: Cat's are "One Trick Ponies". I knew that and I am very satisfied.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

There are lots of excellent bay boats built in Texas & I went through the research & tested most all of them last year & ended up ordering a JH Performance B240 & man I love my boat-Smooth,Dry & Shallow just like they say.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Shoalwater or Tran.


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Thanks guys keep the info coming. I'm enjoying all the different views and opinions and taking them all in 1 by 1!!! Thanks again in advance!


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Haynie hands down.


----------



## Gman4499 (Mar 15, 2011)

dargel kat


----------



## jfulbright (Mar 29, 2012)

I just bought a new Haynie this past May and I would not change anythhing about it at least so far. It is fast stable and very very dry. You may be able to spend more $'s but I don't think you can get a better boat!!


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Wait a minute i got to go get some more popcorn............ok i'm back, Haynie or Shallow Sport ModV. Keep going.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

You're in Victoria, best service is right in the middle of Victoria, Bernie's and Yamaha... Desperado all the way. Ignore the jealous ones. Go test ride and find out.  Then look at a Tran 24 SVT for a different style.


----------



## longhornbubba (Jul 7, 2006)

None of the three for me.


----------



## big slick (Sep 23, 2004)

Blue wave sounds like your style...


----------



## crabbeater (Feb 9, 2006)

*240svt*

http://www.tsfmagtrader.com/site/The-Tran-Sport-SVT-24/subpage185.html


----------



## FISHIN COUG (Sep 28, 2004)

I've fished the 24 HO several times & just bought a SC 23 Cat w/ the Yammie 250 SHO. My delivery date is 09/13. Good luck on your decision, all aren't cheep, but definitely ride them all & make the right decision. Rig it the way you want & enjoy it. Good luck....FC


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Thank you all so much! We looked at majeks yesterday and I think my dad is sold on either the 21' Texas slam or the 22' extreme, so with that in mind what are your thoughts on these 2 boats?


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

He doesn't want to wait on the haynie.... Supposed to be to long of a wait. But I know I'm going with a haynie when it comes time for mine pretty quick. So thanks to all..... Now just the info on the 2 majeks please! Thanks in advance!


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=437164






love my shoalwater with the right captain you can't go wrong!


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Pretty neat video.... Do u have any clue what the water depths were there? I know it was skinny water.... But how skinny?


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

P.s. I still need info on the 2 majeks guys.... Please any info would be appreciated!!! Thanks In advance!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Tell me again how your boat left you stranded. I could understand engine or steering problems, but things that bolt onto your hull will always need to be upgraded, replaced, or repaired. Your boat (hull) is most likely not the reason to got stuck out in the bay. Get you a Blackjack & you will not ever have to worry about buying another boat. You will have to decide who to leave it to in your will when you die.


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Tell me again how your boat left you stranded. I could understand engine or steering problems, but things that bolt onto your hull will always need to be upgraded, replaced, or repaired. Your boat (hull) is most likely not the reason to got stuck out in the bay. Get you a Blackjack & you will not ever have to worry about buying another boat. You will have to decide who to leave it to in your will when you die.


Lol, you would e correct my sir.... It was not the hull that left me stranded it was the motor, but it was such a bad day that we decided it was time for a new one. We've had it over 16 years anyway, and it did the job for a long time.... But as I age my needs and type of fishing has changed big time. It's just time.... Now I have been hearing majeks are an extremely rough an wet ride, how true is this?


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

PutTheForearmOn_em!! said:


> Pretty neat video.... Do u have any clue what the water depths were there? I know it was skinny water.... But how skinny?


the last 300 yards was mud not much water


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Sweet!! That makes the video even more awesome!!! I still have yet to get any reply on the 2 majeks....???? No one wants to help or what?


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

It all depends who you have behind the wheel too. Just saying, Been there and ate the snack before the the meal!



Smackdaddy53 said:


> Ran these two this week on the way down south and the haynie ho had the ears layed back and smoked the majek ext on moderate chop even with two more guys, a bunch of fish, twice as much fuel and 25 less horsepower. Im no boat guru but saw it with my own eyes. Ate it for breakfast looking for a snack afterwards.
> 
> -mac-


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

RedXCross said:


> It all depends who you have behind the wheel too. Just saying, Been there and ate the snack before the the meal!


Make no mistake I can drive the **** out of any boat... My boat mechanic is a professional racer and I've driven several of his boats.... Even some of the slower hydro streams over 90 mph.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I have no interest in doing 90 on any bay in texas, sorry. Way too many novice boaters (because of the low interest rates and first time boat owners, I have seen it with my own 2 eyes). Besides I fish a lot, and I don't worry about breaking speed records.I have been in most Majek boats, currently I own an Extreme 22 and I am very satified in my ability to get from one point to the other safely and somewhat quick compared to 90% of the boaters in my area waters. My advice to you is drive what you may be interested in. I actually forgot what this topic was about LOL.

I have rode in 3 different Haynies and they are very nice boats and I would recommend them to anyone.Bigfoot,HO 24, z21.

My original point as I am sure by now and the other posts, is way off topic.LOL Was it all depends on who you have behind the wheel on any boat. I have seen it in my own boat as well as riding shotgun with other people in the same boat.

If you are running in an honest 3 foot chop and they are 20 foot apart(happens all the time) how will you handle it? (south west winds on Sabine will Karate chop you)not that anyone goes out in that, but coming back is a different story, conditions change rapidly here.

Drive till you have a solid idea what will work for your situation. Oh by the way there is a couple of nice Haynies for sale in the classifieds section, I have ridden a lot in one and it is a nice comfortable boat. Z21 or an HO 24 is my choice.



PutTheForearmOn_em!! said:


> Make no mistake I can drive the **** out of any boat... My boat mechanic is a professional racer and I've driven several of his boats.... Even some of the slower hydro streams over 90 mph.


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

RedXCross said:


> I have no interest in doing 90 on any bay in texas, sorry. Way too many novice boaters (because of the low interest rates and first time boat owners, I have seen it with my own 2 eyes). Besides I fish a lot, and I don't worry about breaking speed records.I have been in most Majek boats, currently I own an Extreme 22 and I am very satified in my ability to get from one point to the other safely and somewhat quick compared to 90% of the boaters in my area waters. My advice to you is drive what you may be interested in. I actually forgot what this topic was about LOL.
> 
> I have rode in 3 different Haynies and they are very nice boats and I would recommend them to anyone.Bigfoot,HO 24, z21.
> 
> ...


Gotcha.... Appreciate the info!!! I am going to go with a haynie, but that is down the road. I started this thread to get input for my dad who I still fish with a lot. Now.... You said you have a majek extreme 22' correct? If so is it a wet and rough ride in chop? The reason I ask is he has made up his mind on two choices.... The majek 21' Texas slam, or the 22' extreme. On a scale of 1-10 (10 being the most satisfied) how satisfied are u with your extreme? And what are your thoughts on the 21 slam? Thanks in advance rxc!!!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I can't speak for the 21 Slam, but the Extreme is quite a bit more fast and IMO is very dry.While there is no perfect boat for any setup, overall I am happy with the Extreme , I fish Toledo Bend too and it sets up well for both applications for me.


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

RedXCross said:


> I can't speak for the 21 Slam, but the Extreme is quite a bit more fast and IMO is very dry.While there is no perfect boat for any setup, overall I am happy with the Extreme , I fish Toledo Bend too and it sets up well for both applications for me.


 Appreciated... I hope he goes with the Extreme and not the slam, I'll pass the info on.


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Anyone else? Before he makes up his mind on a fairly expensive boat?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

SCB


-mac-


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Anyone else? Before he makes up his mind on a fairly expensive boat?


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> SCB
> 
> -mac-


Sorry bro, we don't want a cat style anymore.... Want something that goes fairly shallow but can still handle the chop. Stupid tapatalk


----------



## TNP (May 20, 2010)

*Blue Wave 2400 Pure Bay*

I have had several Kenner's- great rigs- Bill wouldn't build a 24ft due to the economy(completey understand), so I ended up with a 2400 Pure BAY once I sold my 22ft Frontier.

It is heavier that the Haynie 24Ho, it will NOT outrun the haynie, but it will take alot of big water. With that said, my BW was alot cheaper than the Haynie, (by $8K). Haynie is a great rig, I just think the BW without the wood was the way for me to go. Will last you 15 years. Good Luck!!:texasflag


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Buddy has a 25' JH, it's a cadillac on the water, just a pure fishing machine, lots of storage and no sides are great for wading. I would like to know which would give a better ride in heavy chop, a 24 HO or the 25 Jh?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

PutTheForearmOn_em!! said:


> Sorry bro, we don't want a cat style anymore.... Want something that goes fairly shallow but can still handle the chop. Stupid tapatalk


I kid i kid

-mac-


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

Shallow sport the 21 or 24 mod v


----------



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

Haynie! Trust me you won't be disappointed!


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

No haynie shallow sport. http://www.shallowsportboats.net/boats/modified-v/21-modified-v/


----------



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

pathfinder......


----------



## rattler (Feb 20, 2006)

PutTheForearmOn_em!! said:


> Sorry bro, we don't want a cat style anymore.... Want something that goes fairly shallow but can still handle the chop. Stupid tapatalk


Bigfoot would handle these needs quite well. My BIL had one with just a 150 on it. I could leave Key Allegro and head to mud island are into a 20mph and put the throttle on 4300rpm and the ride was awesome and nary a spray.

I just wish Chris would make the 21' like Rayborn did.

>E


----------



## RobRed (Jan 9, 2011)

_*when we talk about these various styles of boats We have to remember to compare apples for apples. What works for one may not work for another. Haynie makes a good boat and the looks of the Haynie are killer BUT When a person spends $$$$ like that on a boat you have to look at all aspects. Longevity being the main one. Majeks are BUILT to last! If a Haynie out performs a majek 8 out of 10 days then it looks like im fishing onlly 2 days. NOTHING about a 25plus extreme says wet or rough ride. There are to many variables to most of these responses including mine.
1. size motor
2. type of prop
3. weather 
4. type of water your fishing
5. Hull weight
6.draft
etc....

The best advice was giving in an earlier post when it was suggested you test drive every boat your thinking about purchasing.....In the end all that matters is that you got what you wanted. Now get a boat and get on the water.....:cheers:*_


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

I can't speak for the 21 slam, but I used to own a tunnel vee. 
I now own an extreme. Two boats are very different. 

Where/how dies your dad fish? The TV will run and get up significantly shallower than the extreme. It will be quite a bit rougher in chop, and slower too. 

When I fish matagorda and south, I miss my tunnel. 
When I fish Galveston and Sabine, I'm really glad I have the extreme.

What boat is a personal preference that you can only make by driving them yourself. 

One bit of advise, the right prop will completely change both boats. 


As for boat speeds when talked about above, tough to compare two boats unless you compare the motor, prop and driver. 

I'm sure some of the boat drivers could make a 12' Mowdy into an offshore boat with a little salesmanship.


----------



## PastorD (Jul 2, 2012)

Tran and forget about it, move on


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

SSST said:


> Buddy has a 25' JH, it's a cadillac on the water, just a pure fishing machine, lots of storage and no sides are great for wading. I would like to know which would give a better ride in heavy chop, a 24 HO or the 25 Jh?


Nice!!! But I have kiddos so I can't do with absolutely no sides. Thanks though!!!


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

RobRed said:


> _*when we talk about these various styles of boats We have to remember to compare apples for apples. What works for one may not work for another. Haynie makes a good boat and the looks of the Haynie are killer BUT When a person spends $$$$ like that on a boat you have to look at all aspects. Longevity being the main one. Majeks are BUILT to last! If a Haynie out performs a majek 8 out of 10 days then it looks like im fishing onlly 2 days. NOTHING about a 25plus extreme says wet or rough ride. There are to many variables to most of these responses including mine.
> 1. size motor
> 2. type of prop
> 3. weather
> ...


Nice


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

dolch said:


> I can't speak for the 21 slam, but I used to own a tunnel vee.
> I now own an extreme. Two boats are very different.
> 
> Where/how dies your dad fish? The TV will run and get up significantly shallower than the extreme. It will be quite a bit rougher in chop, and slower too.
> ...


Thanks for the good info!!! Greatly appreciated. We fish matagorda and poc, and when the weather is right... The surf. So now that u know that which boat out of the Texas slam and extreme?


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

just come to POC and let me give you a ride!!
your mind will be made up by the time you get back to the dock!


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

capt henry said:


> just come to POC and let me give you a ride!!
> your mind will be made up by the time you get back to the dock!


Hmmmm.... Might just have to take you up on that!!! Lol


----------



## Knotty Fly (Jun 29, 2012)

Shoalwater is glass over wood. I could not get the surface cracks from appearing from my Shoalwater cat. It would run skinny on plane, but would not get up skinny. Took chop well. I ordered a Newwater Ibis, and sold my Shoalwater when the Ibis was finished. I hear good things about the Haynie.


----------



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

My dad runs a 24 haynie cat and I run a 23 Low side. Both great boats. I know ones things for sure if you decided to choose haynie you won't be disappointed!


----------



## PincheGringo (Jun 21, 2012)

Get with Dargel boats in Donna Tx, down in the valley, do like i did i paid up front and he built to my spec since i told him i didnt need the boat that soon, to take his time and call me when it was done. Gave me a sweet deal that way.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

reeltimer said:


> Make a poll and it wouldn't be fair unless you included a desperado in the poll!


NO doubt ,,, Desperado!!!!:doowapsta


----------



## chrism31 (Oct 19, 2010)

PutTheForearmOn_em!! said:


> Sorry bro, we don't want a cat style anymore.... Want something that goes fairly shallow but can still handle the chop. Stupid tapatalk


 ask any of the guys who have a scb how they handle the chop. i remember the post about the new recon the guy with the haynie low side said he had to slow down cause he couldnt handle the chop where the scb didnt have to slow down. for what your gonna spend on a extreme u might wanna look into one.


----------



## c2old (Dec 16, 2010)

I have a schoalwater & love it but everybody has their favoite


----------



## majek freak (May 23, 2010)

*Majek Extreme*

Got my extreme in 2009 and have not had any regrets! RobRed broke it down best for you. You are going to have to take your dad and go test ride those boats. You mentioned your wife disliking the low sided boats. My wife is the same way. My wife also didn't like going over 45 mph. But now she doesn't mind going over 55 mph.. She says she feels very safe in the extreme. Mike Suda at Ronnies Marine {Corpus** can hook you up with a test ride and all the info you want. He is a very knowledgable Majek boat salesman and Majek owner. The Majek Shop is only a 10 min. ride from there. Go see how great they make a boat. They will build to your specifications. Hope no one takes this info wrong, its just that Majek Boats Is the one I went with. There is a hell of alot of great boats mentioned in this thread. It can be confusing getting to much verbal info, go ride these fine boats. Good luck with your decission. Let us know what yall get.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

chrism31 said:


> ask any of the guys who have a scb how they handle the chop. i remember the post about the new recon the guy with the haynie low side said he had to slow down cause he couldnt handle the chop where the scb didnt have to slow down. for what your gonna spend on a extreme u might wanna look into one.


I have to doubt that. Let my crazy arse go run with him. Adding fuel to the fire!!!:rotfl:


----------



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

chrism31 said:


> ask any of the guys who have a scb how they handle the chop. i remember the post about the new recon the guy with the haynie low side said he had to slow down cause he couldnt handle the chop where the scb didnt have to slow down. for what your gonna spend on a extreme u might wanna look into one.


I know in my low side I don't have to pull off the throttle to much in chop! It takes chop really Good! I'll TRY to run with the SCB!


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't know why I keep reading these threads. Its like opening a thread entitled "republican or democrat"....but since I did let me put my 2 cents in on something very different but I hope make sense. There are some very good boats out there and were I to engage in the mine is better than yours debate it would be Haynie HO because it fits my personal fishing style and needs. 

BUT more important than anything discussed here is after purchase who will take care of you better? I don't want to get banned because I dissed a sponsor but I personally have a very low opinion of Ronnie's,it is just me and milage may vary with others so do your homework and see what you personally find. If you do your homework I bet you will find Chris's Marine/Haynie enjoys a superb reputation. I have never own an SCB but know plenty who do, they enjoy a great reputation. Any boat you pick is a trade off. Shallow draft, shallow running, speed, hole shot, etc but what often gets overlooked in these threads is after sales service. 

I don't think anyone who has owned a boat needs to be told how important that is but for first time buyers you need to know it is worth more than 3 mph, 1/4 chop more smooth ride, hole shot, an inch of draft or any of the other often quoted metrics I see used here. Buy a boat that you tested and fits where and how you fish but more importantly, buy a boat from a dealer that will support you once the purchase dollars are in their pocket...because you will need their support on some issue at some time. Guaranteed.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

They got the majek


-mac-


----------



## RobRed (Jan 9, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> They got the majek
> 
> -mac-


Do you know which majek?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

not real sure, but its 22 1/2' from what his mom said. i am suprised he didnt tell you guys yet.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

The haynie guys will say there's is better like wise with the shoalwater don't let people who own them. Pic a boat for u. Go ride in them and make your choice see what u like r don't like about each boat. Good luck


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Sorry guys I haven't been on in a while... Been busy with work and remodeling my house on days off!!! My dad decided on the 22 1/2 majek extreme. I on the other hand will be choosing between the haynie 24 HO and the haynie 23 lowside...... So which I'd these 2 do you think I should go with and then we can kill this thread! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

If your going to do a lot of wade fishing i think you would want the 23lS, because of the low sides. If not then the HO, plus the HO will probably be drier, i'm not an expert but i think that would be the case just a thought.


----------



## PincheGringo (Jun 21, 2012)

Use your dads boat.


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

PincheGringo said:


> Use your dads boat.


Gee.... Thanks lol! I prob will for a while. That would be all fine and dandy, but I'm 28 years old man. Gotta have my own.


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

PutTheForearmOn_em!! said:


> Lol... Really? I wasn't even wanting to make a nice thread this time.... But if it happens so be it. I want all the opinions and input I can get, since my current boat made us lose our tournament for the first time in 6 years!!!!! Ahhhh still so angry about that. Mom got see sick from being in the water dead so long and worrying about me. (I was stuck 400 yards away on a reef with about 500 dollars worth of gear and no way in hell was I swimming or leaving my gear!!!)


So, if your boat would have survived you KNOW you would have won??


----------



## 999 (Dec 2, 2004)

PutTheForearmOn_em!! said:


> Gee.... Thanks lol! I prob will for a while. That would be all fine and dandy, but I'm 28 years old man. Gotta have my own.


So pay for half of the majek!


----------



## TxDave (Jul 9, 2009)

Get an HO.


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Not necessarily, but I'll just let the facts prove my point..... 6 YEARS STRAIGHT. Besides I almost placed 3rd heaviest with the only trout I kept for the day at the ONLY spot we got to fish. That trout was only 19"..... Does that tell u anything?


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 26, 2012)

I pick Ibis... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

999 said:


> So pay for half of the majek!


Lol, no that's quite alright.... I'd rather save that money for extras on my HAYNIE!!!


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

TxDave said:


> Get an HO.


Why the HO? U gotta give me a reason.....


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

PutTheForearmOn_em!! said:


> Not necessarily, but I'll just let the facts prove my point..... 6 YEARS STRAIGHT. Besides I almost placed 3rd heaviest with the only trout I kept for the day at the ONLY spot we got to fish. That trout was only 19"..... Does that tell u anything?


Tells us it's not a very competitive tournament haha


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Test drive them and see for yourself! The HO i rode in a couple of weeks ago was sweet. One hell of a solid boat and its a haynie. I may just run a flat bottom but ivd been on a few boats and the HO was all around the best besides the 24 yellowfin i fished out of in mississippi but that was a $100,000 boat. 


-mac-


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

PutTheForearmOn_em!! said:


> Why the HO? U gotta give me a reason.....


HO is a great all around boat, low 60's set up correctly with a 225 pro xs, very fuel efficient, takes big water better than any other boat around, and gets skinny enough for most people.


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Moonshine said:


> I pick Ibis...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've already made up my mind to go with a haynie.... Your input would be appreciated, but either post HO or low side. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 26, 2012)

Still say this one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Moonshine said:


> View attachment 527621
> 
> 
> Still say this one
> ...


Ya'll You may be able to run in 5", but cross the bay when it's rough. Also with that flat deck you better hold on LOL. New waters are great boats for the flats just not the bay.


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

younggun55 said:


> HO is a great all around boat, low 60's set up correctly with a 225 pro xs, very fuel efficient, takes big water better than any other boat around, and gets skinny enough for most people.


Sounds great. Oh and it wasn't much comp this year.... It fell on the worst day we had in 2 months lol August 25th. That weekend was terrible weather wise!


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Haynie or Southshore!!!


----------



## PastorD (Jul 2, 2012)

PutTheForearmOn_em!! said:


> Not necessarily, but I'll just let the facts prove my point..... 6 YEARS STRAIGHT. Besides I almost placed 3rd heaviest with the only trout I kept for the day at the ONLY spot we got to fish. That trout was only 19"..... Does that tell u anything?


Yeah it does. If the fish aren't in one spot, you don't catch the winning stringer or everyone else can't tie their shoes.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

PutTheForearmOn_em!! said:


> I've already made up my mind to go with a haynie.... Your input would be appreciated, but either post HO or low side. Thanks in advance.


I would go HO if it's between them two, unless you fish a lot of 2 man tournaments, the LS does ride better in the really nasty stuff while running wide open, but the HO isn't far behind it. I would go ride in a 23 cat though before you mark it off the list.


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

younggun55 said:


> Tells us it's not a very competitive tournament haha


LMAO ^ this guy.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

How did yall win six years in a row? 
Hahaha


-mac-


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> How did yall win six years in a row?
> Hahaha
> 
> -mac-


dynamite & telephoning


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

PastorD said:


> Yeah it does. If the fish aren't in one spot, you don't catch the winning stringer or everyone else can't tie their shoes.


You sir are an IDIOT read the whole thread before you start talking mess... The whole reason this thread started was because we only got to fish one spot....... Do to our BOAT BREAKING down. I never fish just one spot. Get your facts correct before you go opening that foolish trap of yours.


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

younggun55 said:


> I would go HO if it's between them two, unless you fish a lot of 2 man tournaments, the LS does ride better in the really nasty stuff while running wide open, but the HO isn't far behind it. I would go ride in a 23 cat though before you mark it off the list.


Thanks for the extra info on the LS I needed to hear that because I've been leaning towards the LS. Most people have just flat out said HO, but I don't know why..... The LS has a shallower draft as well as gets up in less water.... 5" less water to be exact. Now that you said the LS is better in chop as well, I think I was leaning the right direction!!! Thanks man!


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> How did yall win six years in a row?
> Hahaha
> 
> -mac-


You're going to start talkin mess now too bro? Wow I'm so impressed. You've only out fished me 1 time out of all the years we've been fishin together. You don't have to chime in just because you're MAD.


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Everyone that was on this thread actually trying to help out THANK YOU! Sorry for all the fools.... Dads majek extreme is ready! We will be taking it for a test drive this evening!!! I WILL POST PICS!!!! Thanks again!!!!


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Ps you to you **** talkers.... You can't deny a 37.50 10 trout stringer.... Second place was over 11 pounds under us last year.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Just jackin with you nancy! Im not mad


-mac-


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Just jackin with you nancy! Im not mad
> 
> -mac-


There are enough fools that wouldn't hold a candle next to me fishin talkin mess..... Don't need your input too bro.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=439247

-mac-


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

PutTheForearmOn_em!! said:


> You're going to start talkin mess now too bro? Wow I'm so impressed. You've only out fished me 1 time out of all the years we've been fishin together. You don't have to chime in just because you're MAD.


WOW
Whats that all about? You cant take a joke without throwing "i outfish you" out there?!? Dont be a dick.

-mac-


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> WOW
> Whats that all about? You cant take a joke without throwing "i outfish you" out there?!? Dont be a dick.
> 
> -mac-


Why not? You usually are...... Lol


----------

